# Hillary expresses sympathy, Trump boasts about Orlando



## JimH52 (Jun 12, 2016)

Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy

For Frump, it is all about him.  Forget the victims.  Frump says he called it.  Probably high fiving his servants.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 12, 2016)

Trump* fucked up* making it about himself instead of expressing sympathy for the victims. Trump is far too self centered and it is about to burn his ass. Major turn off.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 12, 2016)

But the old hag didn't miss a chance to push the anti gun agenda did she?


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 12, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy
> 
> For Frump, it is all about him.  Forget the victims.  Frump says he called it.  Probably high fiving his servants.



Why do you lefties have to lie and take everything out of context?

Part two of the tweet. 

*'I don't want congrats,' he pushed back. 'I want toughness & vigilance. We must be smart!'  
*
Trump and Clinton react to the 'devastating' news out of Orlando


----------



## Pumpkin Row (Jun 12, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy
> 
> For Frump, it is all about him.  Forget the victims.  Frump says he called it.  Probably high fiving his servants.


_Well, to be fair, everything up to this point has been about him. Probably always will be. He's not wrong, though, he did call it._


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 12, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy
> ...



There is the difference, the old hag wants to grab guns...Trump wants to be tough and attack the problem....Islamic terrorism


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 12, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



But but but not ALL Muslims that follow Islam are terrorists or potential terrorists, Islam is a religion of peace


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 12, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy
> 
> For Frump, it is all about him.  Forget the victims.  Frump says he called it.  Probably high fiving his servants.



What about Hillary's lack of empathy with victims?


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 12, 2016)

Trump has been right all along and all the Lefties know it. As usual they attack meaningless minutia and ignore the fundamental problems that Trump is addressing and the Liberals and their leadership ignores.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Sorry but until the moderates step up I'm losing faith Islam is a religion of peace


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 12, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Trump* fucked up* making it about himself instead of expressing sympathy for the victims. Trump is far too self centered and it is about to burn his ass. Major turn off.




You and old mush-mouth won't vote for Trump now I suppose?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 12, 2016)

Only left wing loons would push gay pride during Ramadan and not expect a response. Which they did.
And they expect something different???
And don't preach to us loons. So many of you say trump supporters get what they deserve at Trump rallies.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 12, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy
> 
> For Frump, it is all about him.  Forget the victims.  Frump says he called it.  Probably high fiving his servants.


----------------------------   Trump does well with his obvious predictions as he states  well , as he states the obvious JimH.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 12, 2016)

Amazingly, Frump NEVER expresses any degree of sorrow or empathy.  His statement that *"I don't want congrats" *is the very definition of Narcissism, and Extreme Egomania.  he is literally patting himself on the back.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 12, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Amazingly, Frump NEVER expresses any degree of sorrow or empathy.  His statement that *"I don't want congrats" *is the very definition of Narcissism, and Extreme Egomania.  he is literally patting himself on the back.


------------------------   oh big deal  so Trump isn't sympathetic .   You sound like a little sniveling girl JimH !!


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 12, 2016)

pismoe said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy
> ...


Jim's idea of empathy is to go out and arrest a video maker on  a P.V.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 12, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Amazingly, Frump NEVER expresses any degree of sorrow or empathy.  His statement that *"I don't want congrats" *is the very definition of Narcissism, and Extreme Egomania.  he is literally patting himself on the back.


-------------------------------   as I said , Trump does just fine with his obvious predictions JimH.


----------



## ogibillm (Jun 12, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


you dont care what the moderates do or do not do - nor do you bother to ask yourself why non-radicals have to answer for the actions of crazies


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 12, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Amazingly, Frump NEVER expresses any degree of sorrow or empathy.  His statement that *"I don't want congrats" *is the very definition of Narcissism, and Extreme Egomania.  he is literally patting himself on the back.



Trump put out a statement wishing condolences for the families of the victims. And?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 12, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Amazingly, Frump NEVER expresses any degree of sorrow or empathy.  His statement that *"I don't want congrats" *is the very definition of Narcissism, and Extreme Egomania.  he is literally patting himself on the back.


Empathy, LOL
How much empathy did your boy show by being a minister of trying to marry ramadan with gay pride month.
It's obvious you know nothing of empathy.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 12, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazingly, Frump NEVER expresses any degree of sorrow or empathy.  His statement that *"I don't want congrats" *is the very definition of Narcissism, and Extreme Egomania.  he is literally patting himself on the back.
> ...


Jim's a liar


----------



## rdean (Jun 12, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> But the old hag didn't miss a chance to push the anti gun agenda did she?


It's not anti gun.  It's anti gun for crazies.  Something you clearly support.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jun 12, 2016)

rdean said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > But the old hag didn't miss a chance to push the anti gun agenda did she?
> ...



Derp derp derp derp...you have zero credibility with me


----------



## rdean (Jun 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy
> ...


One sentence taken out of context?  Disgusting right wingers.  Always want to look even more dirty.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 12, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazingly, Frump NEVER expresses any degree of sorrow or empathy.  His statement that *"I don't want congrats" *is the very definition of Narcissism, and Extreme Egomania.  he is literally patting himself on the back.
> ...



Did someone in his campaign finally tell him to stop gloating and express sympathy?  Let me see a link to his expression of sympathy.  I have not found it.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 12, 2016)

"Winning" is more important to Donnie that the feelings of others.  He is a shallow Narcissist.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 12, 2016)

These were his first tweets about it-

Donald J. Trump 

✔@realDonaldTrump

Horrific incident in FL. Praying for all the victims & their families. When will this stop? When will we get tough, smart & vigilant?

11:45 AM - 12 Jun 2016



Donald J. Trump 

✔@realDonaldTrump

Really bad shooting in Orlando. Police investigating possible terrorism. Many people dead and wounded.

8:07 AM - 12 Jun 2016

  9,1529,152 Retweets 






JimH52 said:


> Amazingly, Frump NEVER expresses any degree of sorrow or empathy.  His statement that *"I don't want congrats" *is the very definition of Narcissism, and Extreme Egomania.  he is literally patting himself on the back.


----------



## depotoo (Jun 12, 2016)

I just posted it above this.





JimH52 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jun 12, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy
> ...



I wonder how much the unfavorable opinion is going to increase now from that 61% in November 2015?







Not too shocking that the Left like Muslims and Islam more than the Right and the Independents.






Here's the Left's pathological altruism for you, a full 71% think that they can have "common ground" and that the Islamic world has "similar needs and wants" to what the West does 

Meaning that everyone's all just the same or something 






Edited to add comment.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy
> ...



As I have been saying, the Media has been and continues to lie about what Trump says.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 12, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy
> ...


You see, they have to only pay attention to what works for their BS to seem real to them. The rest is totally ignored.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 12, 2016)

I am glad we dont have to "congrat" him.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 12, 2016)

Donald Trump Faces Backlash for Tweets About Orlando Shooting

Trump is showing what a horses ars he is...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy
> 
> For Frump, it is all about him.  Forget the victims.  Frump says he called it.  Probably high fiving his servants.



What Trump is doing is using tough words. This is how you fight things, with tough words. 

He's playing up to those who think being tough is the answer to everything.

The problem? Bush was tough on Saddam, and this is why the US is under threat now. 

The right create the environment for fear, then preach how being tough is the only answer. It's a simple strategy that people fall for, they end up with a more unsafe world, but feel they need the right to protect them from the very unsafe world the right created in the first place.


----------



## idb (Jun 12, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazingly, Frump NEVER expresses any degree of sorrow or empathy.  His statement that *"I don't want congrats" *is the very definition of Narcissism, and Extreme Egomania.  he is literally patting himself on the back.
> ...


So, are you saying that they brought it on themselves?
I thought the right to free expression without being shot was a basic right...much like burning a Koran or drawing a cartoon.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## pismoe (Jun 12, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


>


------------------------  guess is that he was never Legally charged with any of those possible crimes outlined in your post .   Legally speaking the claims are just talk by the wife aren't they ??    Remember , innocent till Proven guilty .  --------------------   And , I am not defending this muslim but there is a tried and true method of law in the USA  FWierdo !!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2016)

pismoe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Of course, and I agree with you. The point being made in this is that anyone can buy a gun, and anyone can buy a gun and shoot people up.

The right will criticize Islam and the left will criticize the availability of guns.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 12, 2016)

islam and its adherents are the problem .  Too bad that the gays in the club didn't have firearms like the 'pink pistols' recommend .   Florida is 'shall issue' , maybe the gay community will smarten up and get armed  FWierdo .


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2016)

pismoe said:


> islam and its adherents are the problem .  Too bad that the gays in the club didn't have firearms like the 'pink pistols' recommend .   Florida is 'shall issue' , maybe the gay community will smarten up and get armed  FWierdo .



Some people in Islam are a problem. However the problem seems to have escalated ever since Bush decided to annoy the crap out of Islam by invading.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > islam and its adherents are the problem .  Too bad that the gays in the club didn't have firearms like the 'pink pistols' recommend .   Florida is 'shall issue' , maybe the gay community will smarten up and get armed  FWierdo .
> ...




So, 9-11 was islam when it was NOT annoyed.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Oh, do we really have to take this in a ridiculously simple manner? Can't we accept that this is all very complex and than deal with it in a complex manner? 

9/11 was a result of many, many years of foreign policy. However the number of jihadists was relatively low compared to current times. Many jihadists become jihadists because of the Iraq war.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...





Your previous post was pretty simple.

If regular on the street muslims were turned into jihadists because they were so offended that would strike back at those who killed us by the THousands, then they were full of complex and nuanced issues that predisposed them to become unstable and dangerous.

AND as such, we don't want them in this country.

Because it seems it doesn't take much to lead to lots of dead Americans.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 12, 2016)

idb said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


I knew someone would draw that connection when I posted this.
But....obama certainly  created the scenerio


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 12, 2016)

Ah, Atty. Rodham-Clinton!  So compassionate....so caring......so much that had the little shit survived his tantrum she'd pro bono represent him; get him off and laugh like Hell about it.
_
Of course past performance is not necessarily an indication of future............_


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Oh jeezus. 

I mean, if your country were invaded by another country that considered itself superior (let's have the scenario of China in 30 years time) and then took your oil, and made you a puppet of their government. Would you not want to fight back? Would you not think that going to China and killing some people would be a good idea?

If the answer is yes, then surely you don't want AMERICANS in your country.


----------



## idb (Jun 12, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


I'm glad to have been the one.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 12, 2016)

well , they are annoyed so its time to destroy them .   Keep in mind that muslims have a history of being annoyed going all the way back to their founding in about 750 AD .   See their invasion of Spain shortly after the founding of 'islam' .    And then in modern times before the 'gwb' we had attempts to level the Trade Towers with the blind sheik , all kindsa airplane hijackings like 'lockerbie' and other problems .    And as I said , long before 'gwb' islam has been a problem and  has always been  problem for the Western World .   See Americas first war against the muslim 'barbary states' and their Mohamad blessed piracy and that was in the early 1800s FWierdo !!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2016)

HenryBHough said:


> Ah, Atty. Rodham-Clinton!  So compassionate....so caring......so much that had the little shit survived his tantrum she'd pro bono represent him; get him off and laugh like Hell about it.
> _
> Of course past performance is not necessarily an indication of future............_



Imagine if Hillary had said what Trump said, you'd be all over her like a pack of dogs, and even the fleas would be attacking.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




We did not invade most muslim countries. We invaded two that gave us great cause.

We did not take their oil.

We did not make them a puppet.


If the muslims man on the street needed US to just take 9-11 without fighting back, OR they would become jihadists, then they were strongly predisposed to it in the first place and we don't want that crazy in our country.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 12, 2016)

pismoe said:


> well , they are annoyed so its time to destroy them .   Keep in mind that muslims have a history of being annoyed going all the way back to their founding in about 750 AD .   See their invasion of Spain shortly after the founding of 'islam' .    And then in modern times before the 'gwb' we had attempts to level the Trade Towers with the blind sheik , all kindsa airplane hijackings like 'lockerbie' and other problems .    And as I said , long before 'gwb' islam has been a problem and  has always been  problem for the Western World .   See Americas first war against the muslim 'barbary states' and their Mohamad blessed piracy and that was in the early 1800s FWierdo !!


--------------------------------------   so  what do you think FWierdo ??


----------



## rdean (Jun 12, 2016)

Notice these right wingers never really seem to care about the gays or the devastation that gay murders brings to their families.  Worse, they don't seem to understand that it isn't just about hate crimes.  The families of gays get upset when right wingers fight to keep a deserving brother or sister, son or daughter, aunt or uncle from having the same rights as every other American.  They call them "liberal"  as an insult just because they have humanity.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No, the US didn't invade most Muslim countries. However it does have massive negatives with many Muslim countries over the past 70 years or so.

Iran/Iraq War and the US sold weapons to the Iraqis and Iranians.
Iran with the Shah.
Lebanon
Libya, the bombing of and other such stuff
Supporting Israel's rather unethical wars and policies
Somalia

I could go on, and on, and on. But these are some of the big ones.

When the US went into Afghanistan, a lot of people thought the US had the moral right to do so. Not all, quite a few Muslims took up arms and went to fight Jihad there. However had it stayed at Afghanistan I don't think there'd have been many problems that we're seeing now.

Iraq was the big one. Why? It showed American arrogance. 

This was not fighting against those who had attacked the US. This was not about 9/11. The US lied and lied and lied to make this war happen and people could see the lies. America was being the baddy, the evil one, and this fueled a LOT of anger and resentment, and brought up all the history and problems in the region and the right and far right in Muslim countries didn't need to try hard to convince the people where the problem lay. Even Muslims in the US, UK, France, Belgium were willing to kill for what they saw. 

If you don't make the effort to understand other peoples and then you go around invading and expecting them to worship you as heroes, and then it turns out they hate you, then maybe you need better intelligence, and leaders who won't ask for intelligence to be made up to suit their agenda.

As for "didn't take the oil", er.....







Iraqi oil production much higher than ever, isn't that what the US wanted? Lower oil prices globally due to increased oil production and OPEC having less control?

Petroleum industry in Iraq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

List of oil companies in Iraq by gross revenue

Exxon, US
CNPC, China
BP, UK
Lukoil, Russia
Shell, Netherlands
ENI, Italy

Not a single Iraqi oil company, not there, not further down the list. 

Foreign companies are making an absolute killing in Iraq. 

Exxon has a 60% share in the West Qurna Field, pays low service fees. They're making loads of profits, as are companies like BP and Shell with lots of US shareholders too. 

BP's number one shareholder is Barrow, Hanley Mewhinney & Strauss, LLC, they're an American company.
Second major share holder is State Street Corporation, an American company
Third major shareholder is Franklin Resources, Inc, an American company


Do you see where this is going?


----------



## birddog (Jun 12, 2016)

rdean said:


> Notice these right wingers never really seem to care about the gays or the devastation that gay murders brings to their families.  Worse, they don't seem to understand that it isn't just about hate crimes.  The families of gays get upset when right wingers fight to keep a deserving brother or sister, son or daughter, aunt or uncle from having the same rights as every other American.  They call them "liberal"  as an insult just because they have humanity.



That's a blatant lie!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2016)

pismoe said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > well , they are annoyed so its time to destroy them .   Keep in mind that muslims have a history of being annoyed going all the way back to their founding in about 750 AD .   See their invasion of Spain shortly after the founding of 'islam' .    And then in modern times before the 'gwb' we had attempts to level the Trade Towers with the blind sheik , all kindsa airplane hijackings like 'lockerbie' and other problems .    And as I said , long before 'gwb' islam has been a problem and  has always been  problem for the Western World .   See Americas first war against the muslim 'barbary states' and their Mohamad blessed piracy and that was in the early 1800s FWierdo !!
> ...



Stating that Muslims have a history of being annoyed is manipulating the truth. HUMANS have a history of being annoyed and of warring. This goes back hundreds of thousands of years.


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I see perfectly where this is.

You accept the most negative interpretation of events re: America, and the most positive for our enemies.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2016)

Correll said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Not at all. You're just pretending you know what I think about American's enemies. You don't. So stop pretending you do.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 12, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Name me one peaceful Islamic country. One that don't treet their women like Cattle. One that doesn't throw gays from roofs of buildings. One that doesn't burn christians for being christians. One that doesn't stone christian women for drinking out of Muslim cups. Name fucking one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2016)

Slyhunter said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Then again I can name plenty of fucked up Christian countries. All of the top crime cities in the world are in Christian countries.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 12, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy
> 
> For Frump, it is all about him.  Forget the victims.  Frump says he called it.  Probably high fiving his servants.


Further proof that Trump and his supporters are scumbags.

This is also confirmation that Clinton was correct about Trump’s temperament to be president: because Trump is so unstable, capricious, and reckless, he’s completely unqualified to be president.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 12, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


---------------------------------   yeah , you are getting very apologetic for islam and posting silly stuff .   muslim world has been a problem and its been since the invention of islam in about 750 - 800 AD and then their invasion and occupation of Spain for about 700 years .    As I said , the blind shiek and trade towers bombing [was it 1993] ?? Lockerbie plane bombing and then the 1972 Olympics .     Then there was the ship the 'achille lauru'  [sp] where the muslims threw 'leon klinghoffer' overboard in his wheelchair .     Americas first war was with muslims in the early 1800s .   islam is a pox on the human race but I really only care that islam is a pox on the Western World .    Anyway , everything I mention was years before 'gwb' FWierdo .


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 12, 2016)

Japan invaded Pearl Harbor and I'm not shooting Ichiro frigginweitdo?


----------



## Correll (Jun 12, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




I saw what you just posted.

Thus my judgement.

The Iran/Iraq War:

We sold very little to either side.

Iran was our enemy, but Saddam was an ally of the Soviets. 

Iraq got the VAST MAJORITY of their stuff from the Soviet Union.

They got the vast majority of the little bit they didn't get from them, from France and Germany.

At some point, when the Iranians were looking like they might actually win, we sold them a little bit of crap to try to avoid that.


The small amount of crap we "sold" to the Iranians was a ransom attempt for innocent hostages.


Your posting that as evidence of our sins shows that you are taking the negative spin for US, and the positive spin for our enemies.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 12, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


--------------------   sure  maybe , that's because killing , murder , stonings , beheadings , throwing gays from high places , cutting off hands , legs , feet are all legal in many sharia run muslim lands FWierdo .


----------



## Old Yeller (Jun 12, 2016)

Yu forget lowering slowly into acid bath.  Yum yum! Make it a picnic day for the townfolk.


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 12, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy


You are lying. 

Why are you lying to the USMB forum?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 12, 2016)

pismoe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It's become the new "cool" (or black, or whatever) to say the left are "apologizing" for Islam. I'm not apologizing for anything. I'm stating the truth. But since the truth isn't very convenient for you, you will then attack me for this.

Islam invaded Spain, and what? There were English soldiers (crusaders) in what is now Israel, Syria etc before this time. Heard of the Knights Templar? Yeah, their whole task was to protect people going to foreign lands. 

Islam, like Christianity, was very, VERY aggressive.

Why do you think most of the Americans are Christian?






The conquistadores, for example.

I mean, they invaded the whole of Latin America, and now the US invades Iraq and Afghanistan. Should I be making pointless parallels to this and past events about Christians massacring millions of people? Southern and Central Africa are Christian too.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 13, 2016)

pismoe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



I didn't say anything about ISIS doing bad things. China executes more people than any other country, but has low crime. Are you saying when the US executes people, that it's a crime?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



How much the US sold is neither here nor there. The US supported both sides. You have to understand the impact on the people in the region on such things.


----------



## Crixus (Jun 13, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> But the old hag didn't miss a chance to push the anti gun agenda did she?



Never let a good tragedy, or dead children, or dead black people, or dead gay people go to waste. 

The Democrat elite love it when mass shootings happen. It stirs up the fear they need to get what they want.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 13, 2016)

So is Donnie still making his victory lap after the shooting?  But please no "Congrats" for him...


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




How much and why the US sold is completely relevant to any reasonable analysis of the issue.

Which is WHY  you don't want to consider it.

You, as I already pointed out, are accepting the most negative interpretation of events re: America, and the most positive for our enemies.


You are doing this, not to reach a Truth, but to rationalize your pre arrived at conclusion that America is the Bad Guy.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> So is Donnie still making his victory lap after the shooting?  But please no "Congrats" for him...




He predicted more terrorism, d'uh.

When it happened and some of his followers congratulated him on his successful foresight, he rejected the congratulations.

That the left is lying about that, fits what I have been saying months.

The left is lying about Trump. 

SO loud and long that they are drowning out the Truth.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy
> ...


What about the 300+ Marines killed in Beirut?   Seems like that's something the Right didn't give a damn about.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Only left wing loons would push gay pride during Ramadan and not expect a response. Which they did.
> And they expect something different???
> And don't preach to us loons. So many of you say trump supporters get what they deserve at Trump rallies.


There it is....the victims' fault.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazingly, Frump NEVER expresses any degree of sorrow or empathy.  His statement that *"I don't want congrats" *is the very definition of Narcissism, and Extreme Egomania.  he is literally patting himself on the back.
> ...


Trump puts out a statement congratulating himself.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > So is Donnie still making his victory lap after the shooting?  But please no "Congrats" for him...
> ...


Why mention the congratulations at all.   Oh, we know.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 13, 2016)

bodecea said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Only left wing loons would push gay pride during Ramadan and not expect a response. Which they did.
> ...


Thinking Error:Justifying


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 13, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Liberal thinking on display here folks. a registered dem shoots up the place and it's everybodys fault but the dems.
You own this one girly.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 13, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> So is Donnie still making his victory lap after the shooting?  But please no "Congrats" for him...


 To bad so sad 1 less vote for Hillary.
To bad  your dem didn't live. He could'a still voted


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




In what way did the RIght give that impression?


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2016)

bodecea said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Only left wing loons would push gay pride during Ramadan and not expect a response. Which they did.
> ...




I haven't heard anyone else saying that about the gays.


Though I have heard PLENTY of people saying that Trump supporters are getting what they deserve.



Geez, it's almost like the regular rank and file lefty is as bad as the fringe of the fringe far right....


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2016)

bodecea said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




And that's a lie.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...




He was REJECTING the congratulations.

That's why he mentioned them.

Your partisanship is blinding you.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


The left is so unhinged. They are twisting conservatives words. Words mind ya, to justify there boy's shooting up the place.
In their mind the fact that they can twist someones words into a false narrative is a worse crime than the actual dem perpetrator that committed the crime.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > So is Donnie still making his victory lap after the shooting?  But please no "Congrats" for him...
> ...




Since when does death prevent dems from voting? And voting often.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Defend.

If they can't defend, Deflect, 

if they can't deflect, distract.

If they can't distract, scream racism.

If that doesn't work, use violence in the streets to shut down opposing voices.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Sure he was...by mentioning it in the first place.   "I hate to say I told you so...but I told you so"   and you lap it up.

It's all about Drumpf.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 13, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



He could care less about this country.  He thinks becoming President would let him bed another Immigrant.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Which is of course, not what he said.


Lefties lie.


If he had NOT mentioned the congratulations, you would have claimed that was tacit acceptance of them.


Your partisanship is blinding you.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Wow. YOu considered it , and thought about it,

and reached the SHOCKING conclusion that a man you hate, and oppose on every issue, has BAD MOTIVES for his actions?


Wow. Isn't that convenient?!


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


---------------------------------  you mentioned and blamed GWB being the start of the muslim problem .   I just point out the islam and its muslims , islamic culture and religion has ALWAYS been the problem FWierdo .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> So is Donnie still making his victory lap after the shooting?  But please no "Congrats" for him...


---------------------------  i sure hope so , should be more talk from the TRUMP today .    This latest muslim massacre should help Trump get more votes and i hope that that is the case JimH .


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 13, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Great day to be a dem...ehhh jim.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

and if there are more massacres done by muslims they should also help the strong man Trump .  That statement applies to all massacres done by muslims no matter where they happen .    All massacres by muslim just need to be advertised JimH .   Lots of advertising going on on all news networks and most of the internet  JimH .    Go Trump !!


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

tyroneweaver said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


--------------------------   as the dems go after Americans guns Tyrone !!


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jun 13, 2016)

pismoe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


During Vietnam I had to guard ordinance, some of them specials
Even then we were warned about arabs wanting to get their hands on a nuke.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Is it really all that hard for RWrs to just express sympathy and sadness without making it about them?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


------------------------------------   sympathy is just a simple EMOTION thats not worth SPIT  Bodecea !!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It's not relevant. The US supported Saddam. Everyone knows this. How much, no one cares. You can show US interference in Iraq to people and they see it, because it's true, and then they see interference all over the place. 

You've even accepted there was interference, which was the point. You want to get down into details of this one case, but there are hundreds of cases of US interference in the Middle East, and you can see why Muslims in the ME are angry at the US. 

Or are you going to pretend they're not?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2016)

pismoe said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Apparently.....to some.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


How angry do we, as Americans, get when we perceive another country meddling in our business?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


-------------------------------------  i don't care if they are pizzed   they just need to be destroyed , destroyed in a fine Western Style.   See japan and germany for good examples of Westen Style destruction  FWierdo and Bodecea .


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 13, 2016)

bodecea said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Very angry. 

Israel’s unprecedented interference in American politics

Getting angry at Jewish Israelis, for example, happens a lot, doesn't it?

Trump getting angry at a "mexicun" judge.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 13, 2016)

pismoe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



See ISIS for the impact of what happens when western countries become arrogant. You reap what you sow.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------  Just like the 'nazis' needed destruction the  'islamic state' , isis , al queada and the umbrella group of islam are just groups that need destruction when and if we get a good  'Commander in Chief' .     Besides that , this war will be going on forever and i suspect that you pajama boy millenials and your kids will be bearing the brunt of the war  [forever] FWierdo .


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 13, 2016)

pismoe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...




It'll be going on forever because there is too much interest for it to go on forever within governments.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


--------------------------------------   my point is simply that millenials and their kids will be bearing the brunt of the war .    And unless millenials and liberals  progressives smarten up they might even lose the war as they become servants , dhimmies living a life of dhiminitude under muslim bosses FWierdo .


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 13, 2016)

pismoe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Yeah, but smartening up isn't going out and killing everyone. It's learning how to not create such things in the first place.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > islam and its adherents are the problem .  Too bad that the gays in the club didn't have firearms like the 'pink pistols' recommend .   Florida is 'shall issue' , maybe the gay community will smarten up and get armed  FWierdo .
> ...



   So they weren't annoyed when they flew planes into the world trade centers?
   Well thats a relief......


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


------------------------  its the muslims that started it at the very begining of islam as they killed all that were non muslim or where not ready to convert to islam .      That was done in islams immedite area or birthplace and then it spread to areas like Spain .   Spain is an example as muslim expansion .    So , hey , its the muslims that started it as they expand and convert nonmuslims at the tip of the islamic sword FWierdo .


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 13, 2016)

*Trump should drop out if he can't use the words "universal background checks."*


----------



## boedicca (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm waiting for Obama to announce that the attack was GayPlace Violence.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

see what the muslim 'turks' think about the Orlando muslim massacre in Orlando Bodecea , Tyrone and FWierdo .   ---  '50 perverts killed in bar': Homophobic headline in Turkish paper  ---   Probably lots of muslims dancing in the street as the Orlando massacre news hits their airwaves Tyrone  yada and yada .


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 13, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy
> ...



No one is quoting him in full. You rabid left wing whackos are just frothing at the mouth and babbling on without reading the full statement.

Talk about unstable and reckless. Take a look in the freaking mirror.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 13, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy
> 
> For Frump, it is all about him.  Forget the victims.  Frump says he called it.  Probably high fiving his servants.



As a citizen of Orlando, who works one block from Pulse and has gay friends, Hillary can go fuck herself. I don't give a shit how Trump says it, he is still correct.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




He didn't make this about him, you lefties did.

He made a two sentence tweet on the topic, rejecting people congratulating him for his foresight, and he called for  "toughness & vigilance. "


YOU lefties, by lying about what he said, and thus provoking a response from those who respect the Truth, made this about him.

If you had just honestly read it, and honestly admitted that there was nothing there for you to spin, that tweet would have been forgotten already.

No one would be talking about it, or Trump.

In a couple of days, then the discussion of policy would have begun.


----------



## Correll (Jun 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




How and why are obviously relevant if someone wants to find the truth.

How and why are NOT relevant is someone is instead searching for excuses and rationalizations for the hate they are already feeling.

Like you and the Muslims when it comes to America.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 13, 2016)

pismoe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



No they didn't. That's absolute crap. In Spain the Jews and the Christians were allowed to remain, but they paid higher taxes. When the Christians got it all back, now there's a story. The Sephardi Jews speak a form of old Spanish, why? Because they got kicked out of Spain by the Christians, as did the Muslims.

The Muslims in Spain were more tolerant (or less non-tolerant) than the Christians. Get your facts straight. 

As for your argument of "they started it", fucking hell, what grade are you in at school?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 13, 2016)

pismoe said:


> see what the muslim 'turks' think about the Orlando muslim massacre in Orlando Bodecea , Tyrone and FWierdo .   ---  '50 perverts killed in bar': Homophobic headline in Turkish paper  ---   Probably lots of muslims dancing in the street as the Orlando massacre news hits their airwaves Tyrone  yada and yada .



Well some Christians are.... so... 

I didn't say I like Islam. In fact I don't like any religion. However, I believe that people have the right to believe whatever they want, no matter how wrong they are. As long as they don't infringe on other people's rights, then they can continue to do so.

A lot of people try and attack me by calling me an "Islamic apologizer" and other similar crap. I'm not apologizing for them. I will say the truth as much as possible, and I will support the freedoms such as freedom of speech and freedom of religion.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 13, 2016)

Correll said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Like me and the Muslims when it comes to America huh? Are you trying to paint me as something that I'm not?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...





frigidweirdo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


-------------------------------  thats the definition of  a 'dhimmi' , pay the jizya or tax or lose everything or be killed .    You thinking that being ALLOWED to stay in Spain is a good deal just shows your subserviant , subject like attitude so you may actually be a 'pajama boy' millenial FWierdo .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > see what the muslim 'turks' think about the Orlando muslim massacre in Orlando Bodecea , Tyrone and FWierdo .   ---  '50 perverts killed in bar': Homophobic headline in Turkish paper  ---   Probably lots of muslims dancing in the street as the Orlando massacre news hits their airwaves Tyrone  yada and yada .
> ...


---------------------------------- that'd be muslim APOLOGIST if you want to speak correctly FWierdo .


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 13, 2016)

pismoe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Christ, you make an argument, I show it's wrong, then you attack me for saying that being allowed to stay was better than being kicked out.... I'm not playing games with you. Either debated properly, or go away.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 13, 2016)

pismoe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Well I'm just writing what people have flung at me.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


-----------------------  you show nothing , i reject your silly argument .   You are arguing that the Spanish were allowed to stay in their homeland after they were over run by 'muslims' .     According to your logic if the Spanish paid the 'jizya' or increased tax to the muslim invaders the Spanish should be happy .   I suppose that with your subserviant attitude that you would be happy being ALLOWED to pay the increased tax that the muslims demanded .  Paying the increased tax or being forced to leave Spain or die is the exact definintion of a 'dhimmi' under islamic rule FWierdo .     As far as games , you should realize that YOU are the silly game FWierdo .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


------------------------ just curious , are you a 'pajama boy' millenial FWierdo ??     Do you have POOR widdle kids that are being taught by you FWierdo  ??


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

and thanks to Fridgidwierdo who reminded me , here is repost of how happy the muslim ' turks ' are to see the muslim massacre of 'gays' in Orlando .   ---   '50 perverts killed in bar': Homophobic headline in Turkish paper  ---   hey , these 'turks' are muslims FWierdo and Tyronne and others .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

so , so what do you think FWierdo and Tyrone ??   muslim 'turks' love seeing the muslim caused murder and mayhem in the Orlando gay bar so what does that say about muslims 'FWierdo' and Tyrone ??


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 13, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> "Winning" is more important to Donnie that the feelings of others.  He is a shallow Narcissist.


True.

But Trump is such a clueless bigot he’s going to end up losing the election.

Trump continues to advocate that Muslims be ‘banned’ from coming to the United States.

The person who committed the crime was a US citizen, ‘banning’ Muslims would have done nothing to prevent this crime.

In addition to being bigoted idiocy, the mechanics of ‘banning’ Muslims makes such a policy impossible to implement – coming from a ‘Muslim country’ doesn’t mean one is a ‘terrorist,’ or a Muslim, for that matter.

The crime in Orlando was committed by an individual, not a religion.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

banning the muslim parents before the muslim murderers birth would have worked fine Clayton .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 13, 2016)

oh good , Clayton is here !!-----------


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 14, 2016)

pismoe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...




We're talking the facts of history here, and you're rejecting this as my "silly argument"? 

I'm sorry, i'm not doing this, I'm not arguing with someone who doesn't have a clue and pretends they know everything on an issue that has nothing to do with this topic.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 14, 2016)

pismoe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Well that didn't take long for attacks......


----------



## pismoe (Jun 14, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


----------------------------   i asked you a couple of questions FWierdo .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 14, 2016)

and i EXPLAINED to you exactly what a muslim 'duimmi' is .    Course , you seem to think that being a muslim 'dhimmi' is acceptable FWierdo .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 14, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


---------------------------  so take off , ok with me .   I explained to you that muslims have been a problem long before 'gwb' and his war in muslim lands .    I explain to you what a 'dhimmi' is , if you don't like it  well take off  ok with me !!


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 14, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Orlando shooting exposes Donald Trump’s biggest weakness: A total lack of empathy
> 
> For Frump, it is all about him.  Forget the victims.  Frump says he called it.  Probably high fiving his servants.


Hillary isn't offering sympathy. She's scrambling to stay relevant. Hillary, and her Progressive ideology, breeds these kinds of events. I may start a thread explaining exactly how and why.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 14, 2016)

pismoe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Wonderful, and in case I didn't tell you that I'm done with you, I'm done with you, unless of course you want to actually act like an adult.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 14, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Extremism is just an example of the dark side of Islam. Given the right circumstances any moderate could easily become an extremist. That is why Obama is trying to bring so many of them here. He's sowing the seeds of future attacks. This is a clash between a religion and a society that is obviously degenerating into chaos. Moderate Muslims soon begin to feel that they have to lash out to prove that they still believe in Allah.

All of these kind speeches intended to act kind to Muslims, yet we are being attacked more frequently than when Bush was President. At least Bush was realistic. 

The Obama Administration has made us an easy target.....just so he can take our guns. If Hillary becomes president, they will. And the problem will remain, if not steadily get worse. Take away guns and they use knives. Take away knives and they use bombs. Good luck trying to take away their bombs, because they can cook those up using normal chemicals. Meanwhile, Obama and Hillary will make sure we can't defend ourselves.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 14, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


----------------------------------   threats from the FWierdo , pretty funny F.W. .


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 14, 2016)

pismoe said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Well now you made the ignore list for baiting. Bye.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 14, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


---------------------------   scaredy cat FridgidWierdo !!


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




You just said that you don't care about the HOw and Why of American actions.

That reveals you to be NOT looking for the Truth.

And yet you are slamming America for it's actions. While not caring about the reasons, or even how significant they are relevant to the scale of support others gave.


That's the behavior of someone looking for rationalizations for their hatred of America.

Not constructive or legitimate criticism.


----------



## Correll (Jun 14, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > "Winning" is more important to Donnie that the feelings of others.  He is a shallow Narcissist.
> ...




If Trump's policy was in place in the 80s, those 50 Americans would not be dead, and 50 OTHER Americans would not be wounded.


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 14, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > "Winning" is more important to Donnie that the feelings of others.  He is a shallow Narcissist.
> ...


The shooters parents were immigrants from Muslim countries. They would've been prevented from coming over and their son would've never been born here to commit those murders.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 14, 2016)

Correll said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No, I didn't. I said how much the US put into supporting Iran and Iraq isn't necessarily relevant when discussing that the US has interfered in other countries, and that people in the Middle East know the US interfere. 

I'm not looking for the truth? Well, that depends what you want to be the truth. There are lots of truths out there, however we're looking for specific truths. Just shouting out a truth and then telling me I'm not interested in that truth can be ridiculous.

Kind of like "The US interfered in Iran and Iraq" "Iran is a nice country" "That's got nothing to do with it" "You just said Iran isn't a nice country" "WTF?"

You see, you go off topic, then criticize me for things I didn't say, simply because I said it wasn't relevant to the topic.


----------



## Markle (Jun 14, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


>



Flat out LIE that he bought a "military grade assault rifle".  LOTS of questions were asked, just as are asked of anyone.

This is NOT a military weapon.  It fires, EXACTLY as does any of these guns.  Thank you, thank you very much!


----------



## Markle (Jun 14, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > islam and its adherents are the problem .  Too bad that the gays in the club didn't have firearms like the 'pink pistols' recommend .   Florida is 'shall issue' , maybe the gay community will smarten up and get armed  FWierdo .
> ...



LIAR!

Islamic Terrorist Attacks did not happen in the US, after the 9/11/2001 attack until President Barack Hussein Obama took office.  His retreat from Iraq precipitated the growth and burgeoning of ISIS.  Islamic Terrorist Attacks have increased DRASTICALLY ALL OVER THE WORLD since a wimp became our "leader".  Also, since he told the world he preferred leading from behind.

You know that to be fact, why lie about it?


----------



## Markle (Jun 14, 2016)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > "Winning" is more important to Donnie that the feelings of others.  He is a shallow Narcissist.
> ...



Most definitely you are one of the most blatant liars on this entire forum.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 15, 2016)

Markle said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Oh, you start your post with an attack. Wonderful.

No Islamic terrorist attacks before Obama got into office? Really? 

What about John Allen Muhammed, beltway sniper attacks in feb-oct 2002?
What about the LAX airport shooting July 4th 2002?


However, let's get back to reality. When Bush invaded Iraq, people didn't instantly go "I'm going to attack the US", go apply for their visa, get a gun, and then shoot people the very next day. Many of these attacks might have been years in the making, the build up of anger, the finding of people to support them, or encourage them and so on.






You can see that right wing extremism is responsible for most terrorist attacks in the USA. 

However prior to 9/11 there were a few, but then it's increased since then.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jun 15, 2016)

Slyhunter said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Which could be said of any people who do stuff. But the US has a problem, and if you have 2/3s the number of people, you have 2/3s the number of psychos with guns, and 2/3s the number of people get killed, but the per capita rates still stay the same.


----------



## JimH52 (Jun 15, 2016)

Markle said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



You laugh a lot Markle.  I doubt you will be laughing after Donnie embarrasses the GOP in November.  I think you better find the "crying" icon.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 15, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


--------------------------   hey , I can't stand 'gwb' or any of the 'bush' fambly .   And as far as terror attacks they don't bother me as I don't live in a diverse target rich area .   Course my type is probably the primary target of the enemy but I ve always liked tiny towns.     I just point out that muslim supremacy has been a problem since the invention of islam FWierdo .    Hey , I thought that you had ME on 'ignore' .    Whad you do , did you grow some 'balls' overnight Fridged Wierdo ??


----------



## pismoe (Jun 15, 2016)

so YES  there were terror attacks before 'gwb' maybe during 'gwb' and since 'gww'.   I don't think about them , worry over them unless they suit my politics FWierdo .


----------

